# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) فلاشات : bonjour je tt je vous  firmware for alcatel ot-799 plzzzzzz

## mohamed hajjaj

salamo 3alaykoum ila kan momkin bghit flash dyal ot-799 alcatel  7it mamsuportiche 7ta f boite 9alabet polar z3 furious waloooooooo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

